# Gov't Bans Round Bales



## Rancher6 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, I was shocked too. Department of Agriculture banning round bales. 

But apparently they want the cows to get a square meal.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha.ha.haa.haaaa
funny.....:rofl::rofl:
yeah. lemme just go buck about 25 bales a day to my 200 cows....right.....


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

HAHAHAHA I clicked on this thinking WTH??? That was funny Rancher.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

*"Gov't Bans Round Bales"*

Everyone Laughs, but it would not really Surprise me

Remember when the Government cut off the water to those California Farmers to save some stupid salamander or whatever it was.

I could go on with other Governmental absurdities.

Banning Rounds Bales must be saving some kind of worm of something. 

Most of these people in Washington are only concerned with getting re-elected, they have long since forgotten about who and what made this Country!


.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rancher said:


> Yeah, I was shocked too. Department of Agriculture banning round bales.
> 
> But apparently they want the cows to get a square meal.


We were fixin' to have a fight over this one!:lol:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha I was freaking out. I was all, "How could this happen? Round bales need to be there!"

Heh good one, Rancher, good one.


----------



## Livi13 (May 31, 2012)

Is this just in one state( or country) I haven't heared anything about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

You actually got me! I was like 'WHAT??'


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I saw, I clicked. Lol!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I was about to have a HEART ATTACK! You are kidding RIGHT!?!?!?
We have around a 1,000 ready to ship and praying for rain to get in
another couple 1,000. 

Squares in Washington better be ready to hog tie me and drag me kickin and screamin to a jail house! Along with about everyone else around here!
Screw the worms!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Sadly, the surprise in this thread is that the original post was a joke! I clicked just to see what justification was given for the banning. Does that make me jaded or gullible?


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol! I was wondering what justification could possibly be used to ban round bales .


----------

